# Sleeping a lot



## barneycockapoo (Jun 30, 2012)

We have just brought home a 9week old cockapoo and worried that he just sleeps a lot. Is that normal or is there something wrong with him. He seems to be eating his food ok and drinking plenty of water but it just doesnt seem normal. We had a labrador last time and he was mental as a pup. Please give me some ideas or I may need to take him to the vets.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes i would think that is pretty normal, im certainly no expert (!!) but would would think that as long as they're eating and drinking and full
Of beans in between times then that's ok .. I too remember worrying when Molly slept for 3 hrs solid in the afternoon and thinking she'd never sleep at night but she did!! Enjoy it ... As the saying goes.. Let sleeping dogs lie


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

I read somewhere that as puppies they need 18 hours of sleep.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Puppies do sleep loads and apart from a few short burst of running around, Biscuit was never a really bouncy, mad pup! He was extremely chilled and happy to be curled up on the sofa!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

As long as when he is awake he is alert tail up and happy to play an is eating normally then he is ok. If he is generally listless then speak to your vet puppies can go downhill very quickly but I am sure he is ok.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Puppies are like babies and sleep lots - usually interspersed with mad half hours ( the doodle dash ! )


----------

